# Spider-Man 4 Officially Dead



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sony has announced that Spider Man 4 is dead. Raimi pulled out because he felt he could not make the production dates.

The series will get a reboot with a completely new cast.

http://www.deadline.com/hollywood/u...-raimi-and-cast-out-franchise-reboot-planned/


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I was pretty shocked to see this, it looks like Sam Raimi and the screen-writers couldn't agree on a script and when he couldn't make the date they had already set they just decided to go in a completely different direction. My guess is we'll see a full movie in which PP is still learning to be Spiderman and never leaves High School. I wonder if they will (rightfully) make the lead female character Gwen Stacy, which was PP's real first GF / crush and feature more of the the Captain Stacy story-line???

To me 1&2 were excellent but they just tried to do too much in #3 IMHO and it left a lot to be desired, perhaps this will be a good thing for the franchise.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Surprised the studio was so bent over making a summer 2012 release date. This movie will be a cash cow regardless of when it's released.

I don't have high hopes for the reboot.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is interesting that without a script Raimi couldn't make the date... so somehow with a different director and an entirely new/different script they will make the date?

While I agree #3 was not as good an overall movie... it seems a bit early to be starting over again.

Ultimately, I think the real reason is... Sony had to release a movie by a certain time OR lose their rights to do so. I'm sure the prime motivation for Sony is to get another Spider-Man movie out and rake in some cash before they lose the rights and Disney takes things over.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The whole "rebooting" of movie franchises that are not even a decade old is getting really old.

Hollywood has no more imagination; all of the best movies come from outside the system.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry to see things end. I actually thought #3 was the best of the bunch...


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It is interesting that without a script Raimi couldn't make the date... so somehow with a different director and an entirely new/different script they will make the date?
> 
> While I agree #3 was not as good an overall movie... it seems a bit early to be starting over again.
> 
> Ultimately, I think the real reason is... Sony had to release a movie by a certain time OR lose their rights to do so. I'm sure the prime motivation for Sony is to get another Spider-Man movie out and rake in some cash before they lose the rights and Disney takes things over.


They will not make the same date now, they were supposed to start shooting next month but now that date is vacated (Thor has supposedly been moved up two weeks to take their spot). They just decided to scrap the project as-is and start over with new screen writer, director, cast and script direction. I think its way too soon to be rebooting this franchise which has been WILDLY succesful both critically and financially,doing another origins movie is just too soon IMHO.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> The whole "rebooting" of movie franchises that are not even a decade old is getting really old.
> 
> Hollywood has no more imagination; all of the best movies come from outside the system.


Keep preaching my friend, this member of the choir likes to hear what you are saying....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> The whole "rebooting" of movie franchises that are not even a decade old is getting really old.
> 
> Hollywood has no more imagination; all of the best movies come from outside the system.


In general I'd agree, but rebooting The Hulk was a great idea in my opinion and fits into the framework of a SHIELD/Avengers meta-plot that can span multiple films.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In general I'd agree, but rebooting The Hulk was a great idea in my opinion and fits into the framework of a SHIELD/Avengers meta-plot that can span multiple films.


Yeah, I have to agree there... While the first Hulk movie wasn't bad... it didn't fit what they were doing, and wasn't a mega-blockbuster that had a huge following.

I know they want to reboot Fantastic Four as well... but I'd be fine if they kept the existing cast BUT wrote a more serious script that tied into what they are doing with their other characters. I don't think we need to restart and have another FF origin movie with a new cast just to fit in.

I also think rebooting Spidey will mean he can't figure into the "Avengers" arc they are trying to carry.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Good.

I enjoyed the movies for the most part, but hated the casting of just about everyone. 

New cast sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Good.
> 
> I enjoyed the movies for the most part, but hated the casting of just about everyone.
> 
> New cast sounds like a great idea to me.


I'm with you on all of those views as well.


----------

